# Le CPL, comment ça marche



## ronparchita (4 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais que le CPL soit accessible de toutes les prises de mon appartement.
C'est une installation électrique récente assez commune avec du 220v monophasé, et 4 coffrets électriques classiques composés d'un disjoncteur différentiel en tête et d'une dizaine de disjoncteurs réarmables. Ou doit on raccorder le premier boitier CPL. Avez-vous des idées ? 
D'avance merci


----------



## ChrisErnst (4 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Pour utiliser des boitiers CPL, c'est simple : un boitier CPL sur une prise près de ton routeur (avec un câble réseau entre le boitier CPL et le routeur).
Un second boitier CPL sur n'importe quelle prise de ton appartement avec un câble réseau entre ce dernier et l'appareil que tu veux relier au réseau. Tu peux aussi brancher un 3ème boitier sur une autre prise pour y relier un autre appareil (ordi par ex). Je pense cependant que les boitiers doivent être de la même marque avec les mêmes caractéristiques. De plus, il vaut mieux éviter de brancher le boitier CPL sur une (des) rallonge(s) pour éviter la perte de bande passante.
Après quelques minutes (secondes ?) la connection est opérationnelle.


----------



## KOVU (5 Novembre 2014)

Oui ils doivent être de la mêmes caractéristiques et norme, et même type de débit ( 75, 200, 500, etc ).
Mais pas forcément de la même marque, ( sauf si la personne veut faire un réseau chiffré et crypter ) : moi j'ai des CPL de Netgear, Alice, Olitec, et tout marche parfaitement très bien. 
Il existe aussi des boitiers CPL Wifi, pratique pour les maisons a étages. 
Et pour finir, il a une limite de nombre de boitier CPL a installer dans une maison, tout dépend de la qualité et de l'age de ton installation électrique, certain peuvent pas mettre plus de 2 boitiers CPL et d'autre peuvent en mettre plus de 8, car le CPL peut avoir son débit dégrader, pour sa aussi qu'ils est déconseiller de le mettre sur une rallonge ou un onduleur. 
Chez moi mon onduleur cause aucun problème, mais si le débit est faible, faudra le brancher sur la prise murale.


----------



## ronparchita (5 Novembre 2014)

ChrisErnst a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour utiliser des boitiers CPL, c'est simple : un boitier CPL sur une prise près de ton routeur (avec un câble réseau entre le boitier CPL et le routeur).
> Un second boitier CPL sur n'importe quelle prise de ton appartement *avec un câble réseau entre ce dernier et l'appareil que tu veux relier au réseau. *Tu peux aussi brancher un 3ème boitier sur une autre prise pour y relier un autre appareil (ordi par ex). Je pense cependant que les boitiers doivent être de la même marque avec les mêmes caractéristiques. De plus, il vaut mieux éviter de brancher le boitier CPL sur une (des) rallonge(s) pour éviter la perte de bande passante.
> Après quelques minutes (secondes ?) la connection est opérationnelle.


Bonjour,
Merci de vos réponses. Qu'est-ce que c'est le câble réseau dont tu parles ?
Y a-t-il un moyen de savoir si la liaison entre 2 boitiers CPL, j'en ai un qui est installé près de la box et l'autre près de l'ordi qui me sert, est bonne, moyenne ou très (trop) basse, selon la prise electrique à laquelle je le branche.

Il me semblait avoir lu que ce n'était pas toujours aussi simple le transfert de données entre boitiers CPL, que les disjoncteurs pouvaient occasionner des résistances.
J'avais délaissé ce problème mais j'ai de plus en plus souvent des problèmes de durée de chargement des pages web sur de nombreux sites et c'est extrêmement désagréable. J'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi ça ne marche plus aussi bien qu'avant et si ça ne viendrait pas justement des boitiers ou de l'installation electrique.

J'ai des boitiers CPL de Free qui m'ont été remis avec ma Freebox ante-diluvienne et je n'ai pas trouvé sur les boitiers les references 75 ; 200 ou  500

D'avance merci


----------



## ChrisErnst (5 Novembre 2014)

Les câbles réseau sont des câbles RJ45. Sans doute ce que tu as sur tes boitiers CPL 
J'ignore si on peut mesurer le débit d'un boitier CPL précisément :rose:. J'ignore si certains disjoncteurs peuvent "occasionner des résistances" :confuses:  mais j'ai cru comprendre que plus ton installation électrique est correcte (neuve ?), et à condition de ne pas brancher les CPL sur des rallonges notamment avec interrupteurs, plus cela a des chances de fonctionner correctement.
J'ai aussi (dans une boite maintenant car j'en utilise d'autres !) des boitiers CPL venant de Free ; ils fonctionnaient correctement ; mais je n'en connais pas le débit exact.
Maintenant, si tu trouves que "ça ne marche plus aussi bien", il peut y avoir diverses causes : ta connexion internet qui varie selon les heures, selon les sites  ta perception du débit qui s'est affinée  et sans doute plein d'autres raisons plus techniques que je ne saurais te décrire !
Y-a-t-il, par exemple, sur ta ligne électrique (celle(s) où il y a les prises où sont branchés tes boitiers) de nouveaux appareils branchés  ?  et les quels  ? etc.
Bref, c'est un sujet plein de subtilités !  et tant que ça marche  À toi de voir.


----------



## Polo35230 (5 Novembre 2014)

Cest pas long à lire
http://www.lesnumeriques.com/adaptateur-cpl/comparatif-adaptateurs-cpl-a296.html

On pourrait rajouter que les boîtiers CPL 85Mbps (théoriques) font du 14Mbps réels (environ) et quils ne sont pas compatibles avec avec les 200 (ni à fortiori avec les 500).

Il faut aussi faire attention au disjoncteurs différentiels. 
Si pour communiquer, les boîtiers CPL doivent passer par un disjoncteur différentiel, il peut y avoir des pbs. Autrement, ça doit le faire.

Lidéal, ce serait de faire des tests avec deux boîtiers:
Le premier (celui sur lequel est relié la box) étant fixe, et balader le deuxième sur toutes les prises de la maison pour voir si ça marche.

Les rallonges et les multi-prises sont théoriquement à proscrire.
Chez moi,  les boîtiers CPL (5) sont tous sur des multi-prises. Ça marche. Mais bon


----------



## ronparchita (6 Novembre 2014)

Merci à vous pour vos explications 

J'ai trouvé aussi des informations qui pourront j'espère vous intéresser. C'est là :
http://www.journaldulapin.com/2012/...lugs-avec-dautres-boitiers-cpl-sous-mac-os-x/

J'ai installé le logiciel NetGear (pour ça j'ai dû supprimer les obligations d'Apple pour y arriver) et j'ai vu apparaitre mes deux FreePlugs.

Quelques détails sur mon installation : Le deux FreePlug dépendent du même coffret electrique. Ca signifie que le courant traverse deux disjoncteurs rearmables mais n'a pas à passer par le Disjoncteur différentiel.
J'avais installe le FreePlug relié à mon ordi dans une chambre voisine mais la communication ne se faisait pas. Le courant devait remonter d'un boitier à un autre, c'est à dire passer par deux disjoncteurs différentiels et deux disjoncteurs rearmables et ça ne marchait pas.

Je reviens à la fenêtre NetGear
La vitesse d'échange en Megabite par seconde varie beaucoup. Lorsque les mesures ont démarrer la valeur la plus faible était à 112. Ensuite ça a grimpé progressivement pour se "stabiliser"

Pour le distant branché à une prise murale au voisinage de la Freebox, je lis 164,24 et pour celui raccordé à mon ordi via une prise multiple enfichée dans le mur qui alimente en outre l'ordi, les imprimantes, les deux alimentations des disques de sauvegarde, le scanner, et, puisque mon ordi n'a qu'une connexion ethernet, j'ai recours à un boitier D-Link, donc l'alimentation du D-link, le signal traversant ce boitier pour arriver à mon ordi, pour celui là je lis 148,34.

S'il faut diviser ce chiffre par trois, selon le Lapin, j'arrive à peine à 50.
Maintenant que j'ai cet outil, quand la connexion semblera patiner, je lancerai pour voir si ça vient des FreePlugs.

J'extrapole, si ça patine vraiment et que ces chiffres n'ont pas variés, je ferai un test de ma connexion à Internet. Si celle-ci est normale, alors il me faudra conclure que c'est mon ordi qui va mal ?

Merci beaucoup de m'avoir répondu, ça me faisait un peu déprimer à force, ces attentes d'ouverture de page


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2014)

ronparchita a dit:


> Le deux FreePlug dépendent du même coffret electrique. Ca signifie que le courant traverse deux disjoncteurs rearmables mais n'a pas à passer par le Disjoncteur différentiel.


Ca, ce n'est pas sûr du tout : 

Dans un même coffret électrique, tu peux avoir plusieurs rangées de disjoncteurs, avec en tête de rangée à gauche un disjoncteur différentiel, un par rangée, donc.

En conséquence, si les 2 boitiers CPL sont branchés l'un sur un disjoncteur d'une rangée, l'autre sur un disjoncteur d'une autre rangée, le signal doit traverser :

- un disjoncteur
- un disjoncteur différentiel
- un disjoncteur différentiel
- un disjoncteur

Et là, il y a de très très fortes chances que ça ne marche pas.

Pour contourner ça, on peut faire des modifs dans le tableau électrique, la modif parfaite étant de brancher les 2 lignes alimentant les 2 boitiers CPL sur le même disjoncteur.

Ainsi, le signal ne traverse plus aucun disjoncteur, et le CPL fonctionne plein pot.

Ceci dit, il faut faire des tests, car en fonction des installations électriques et des boitiers CPL utilisés, le résultat varie.

Par exemple le message que tu es en train de lire te parvient à travers de boitiers CPL, avec traversée d'un différentiel (parce que j'ai testé que ça marchait aussi bien que sans différentiel).

Dans un autre réseau donc je m'occupe, j'ai été obligé de faire la modif dans le tableau comme indiqué plus haut car sinon ça ne voulait pas marcher.

Détail : le calibre des disjoncteurs influe sur le résultat.
Avec des 10A ça passe sans problème, avec des 2A par exemple ça ne passe pas.
C'est dû à la différence dans les enroulements à l'intérieur du disjoncteur : petit calibre = enroulement qui crée plus d'affaiblissement du signal CPL.


----------



## ronparchita (6 Novembre 2014)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Ca, ce n'est pas sûr du tout :



Si 

C'est sûr parce que c'est moi qui ai refait totalement l'installation electrique, ayant réuni successivement trois appartements. Il y a trois tableaux électriques séparés
Le premier ou je me tiens est de trois pièces qui dépendent d'un seul tableau protégé par un différentiel. Toutes les prises de ces trois pièces sont raccordées au même coffret. Dans une pièce voisine de cet appartement les prises sont raccordées à un autre coffret éloigné du premier et protégé par un différentiel. Si je met le boitier CPL pour un ordi dans cette pièce, les infos doivent sortir d'un coffret pour ensuite entrer dans un autre également protégé par un différentiel. Et là, ça ne marche pas.
Peut-être parce qu'il y a 2 différentiels à traverser.
Je cherche une solution. Je pourrais par exemple, là ou dans un des tableaux arrivent les câbles du compteur, tirer deux fils jusqu'a un disjoncteur puis de ce disjoncteur tirer une ligne avec une prise, à laquelle je brancherais ma Box via le boitier CPL. Mais elle ne serait plus protégée par le différentiel. Ca, ça me préoccupe. A l'inverse, les infos ne traverseraient plus qu'un seul différentiel pour atteindre n'importe quelle prise et peut être qu'un seul différentiel laisserait passer les infos.
Le problème pour tenter ça, c'est qu'il me faut également créer une nouvelle prise téléphonique qui serait tout près de la colonne Telephone de l'immeuble.
Peut-être aussi qu'il faudrait qu'une fois par mois, je ferme tous les différentiels, comme c'est recommandé, afin qu'ils coupent lors de la moindre fuite. Mais je n'ai pas encore pris le temps de mettre un rappel sur mon agenda.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2014)

ronparchita a dit:


> Si


Le sens de mon message, qui n'est pas destiné QUE à toi, mais aussi aux autres lecteurs, c'est que ce n'est pas parce que 2 prises dépendent du même tableau électrique qu'il n'y a pas de différentiels à traverser.

Parce que, comme dit, il peut y avoir des différentiels en tête de rangée, et alors 2 prises sur 2 rangées différentes feront qu'il y a 2 différentiels à traverser.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2014)

J'ai toujours été un adepte du CPL qui fonctionnait nickel chez moi. Là je suis passé au Wi-Fi avec une TC.

Reste que si je devais garantir un réseau vraiment fonctionnel entre plusieurs étages, je ferais poser un câblage RJ45 pour relier toutes les pièces, avec des doubles prises par pièce.


----------



## ronparchita (6 Novembre 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> J'ai toujours été un adepte du CPL qui fonctionnait nickel chez moi. Là je suis passé au Wi-Fi avec une TC.
> 
> Reste que si je devais garantir un réseau vraiment fonctionnel entre plusieurs étages, je ferais poser un câblage RJ45 pour relier toutes les pièces, avec des doubles prises par pièce.



Je pensais il y a quelques années que des prises comme tu dis seraient complètement dépassées, dommage !

Ce serait certainement plus rapide qu'en Wi-Fi.
Comment sait-on la vitesse de son Wi-Fi ? :confuses:

J'ai trouvé là : http://www.winmacsofts.com/wifispy-surveillez-taux-transfert/

Mais est-ce que c'est pareil que pour le CPL ? Faut-il diviser le résultat par trois ou est-ce du net ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2014)

ronparchita a dit:


> Ce serait certainement plus rapide qu'en Wi-Fi.
> Comment sait-on la vitesse de son Wi-Fi ? :confuses:
> 
> J'ai trouvé là : http://www.winmacsofts.com/wifispy-surveillez-taux-transfert/
> ...



Dans les grandes sociétés le câblage est toujours de mise, à cause de :

- la sécurité
- le débit régulier même en 100 ...
- pour l'intranet
- pour éviter les ondes *aux porteurs de pacemaker*

Maintenant les aspects techniques, n'étant pas électricien, je ne vais pas m'avancer.
Imagine dans ton cas, que ton modem est posé là ou se trouve l'entrée primaire (même à la cave), que depuis cet endroit le câblage couvre l'ensemble des pièces, tout fonctionne correctement.

Tu peux très avoir un modem avec le Wi-Fi, c'est plus cher, et en plus du câble ajouter des réplicateurs CPL avec le Wi-Fi dans certaines pièces, ça fonctionnera également, cette solution permet aux iBidules d'avoir un accès direct à internet.

Plus rapide, dans mon cas avec une Time Capsule, oui, et cela même avec deux murs porteurs ça passe nickel, ça ne couvre qu'un étage. Il faut adapter une solution en fonction des circonstances et des lieux à couvrir. 

Un comparatif entre l'Ethernet, le CPL et le Wi-Fi


----------



## ronparchita (7 Novembre 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Dans les grandes sociétés le câblage est toujours de mise, à cause de :
> 
> - la sécurité
> - le débit régulier même en 100 ...
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces infos.
Dommage que le comparatif s'arrête au 200 en CPL, mais ça donne une idée.
Le Wi-Fi quand on n'a pas l'Ethernet dans toutes les pièces, c'est pas mal non plus.
Encore merci,


----------



## ronparchita (9 Novembre 2014)

Est-ce que mon ordi connecté en CPL et en WIFI en même temps échange plus vite avec la box qu'en CPL seulement ou en Wi-Fi seulement ?
D'avance merci


----------

